# Any tips on transfering paint from 5 gallon bucket?



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought BM latex primer and acrylic latex paint in 5 gallon buckets. I also bought a paint mixer that goes into a variable speed drill.

Any tips on how to transfer paint out of the 5 gallon buckets into a 1 gallon plastic bucket for brush painting trim, etc. And transferring into paint tray for rolling? I also need to strain the paint.

I have a bad back so lifting up the 5 gallon bucket to pour it in small containers is not an option.

Thanks,
HRG


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Remove the lid---I find trying to dispense paint using the little hole in the lid to be a mess--

If picking up the full bucket is to rough on your back--use a ladle--


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Or a little pot with a handle.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

or get someone to do it for you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. if you have a bad back, how did you get the buckets home ? (not trying to be a smart ass, just wondering).
are you ok to tip the buckers over to pour ? then have someone put the buckets on something, say, a milk crate. then you can tip them to pour.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200419478_200419478

http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-drill-powered-pump-98384.html


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It can be hard to pour out of a full five if you have never done it before even if you don't have a bad back. While not ideal, using the pop out pour spout in top of the lid can be easier with less potential for a mess.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

These can come in handy
http://www.lowes.com/pd_112544-16563-300_0__?productId=3190263


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Remove the lid---I find trying to dispense paint using the little hole in the lid to be a mess--
> If picking up the full bucket is to rough on your back--use a ladle--





ToolSeeker said:


> Or a little pot with a handle.


The little pot with a handle might be better than a ladle for more capacity per scoop, but yet not too big and heavy. I was wondering if some folks are using a plastic jug with a handle (but not a flimsy large 1 gallon milk jug) that could recommend which jug they use.



Fix'n it said:


> oh. if you have a bad back, how did you get the buckets home ? (not trying to be a smart ass, just wondering).
> are you ok to tip the buckers over to pour ? then have someone put the buckets on something, say, a milk crate. then you can tip them to pour.


Transporting the 5 gallon buckets home was a chore. But because I could stand upright with my back vertical and use my legs for lifting, I was just able to manage it without injury. Lifting a full 5 gallon bucket to pour it would require me to bend over which is where the weight would be too much for my bad back. .... I'll be able to lift the bucket on to a milk crate to assist with pouring.



jeffnc said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200419478_200419478
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-drill-powered-pump-98384.html


Interesting possibilities. Thanks.



Jmayspaint said:


> It can be hard to pour out of a full five if you have never done it before even if you don't have a bad back. While not ideal, using the pop out pour spout in top of the lid can be easier with less potential for a mess.





jeffnc said:


> These can come in handy
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_112544-16563-300_0__?productId=3190263


Unfortunately, the Benjamin Moore 5 gallon buckets I got don't have a pop out pour spout. I'll buy a couple of attachable pour spouts like the one jeffnc linked to.

Thanks all for your help. My bad back thanks you too ,
HRG


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> These can come in handy
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_112544-16563-300_0__?productId=3190263


i'm going to get one of those ! i have been pouring out of a 5gl. and while i have no problem doing it, it does waist a little paint.


----------

